# Destructive Twins Extn.



## Storm (May 17, 2005)

Hi there

I'm working on blue Belt extensions at the moment and have come across a problem with Destructive twins.

I am lucky enough to have a higer grade helping me during the weekend with these however he is huge at around 6ft something and 120kgs of pure muscle I weigh half of that and stand at only 5ft 1.  

This is good for me as it is stopping me from using my brute strength (haha) and making me use technique, if I can make it work on him then the smaller guys will hardly be any trouble.  On the down side his size also makes it difficult especially with Destructive Twins extn.

The buckle and throwing the opponent down.  This I find is a huge effort and end up straining my neck and shoulder.  If he lands slightly off to where I want him I can adjust the move and drop my right knee instead of the left onto his collar bone and finish the move off correctly.  If by some miricle he lands where I need him to and drop the left knee, there is a huge distance for me to cover with the cross over to get into the position to do the looping roundhouse to the groin.  Should I be doing the cross over where his head is of crossing over his body?

Also with the buckle, I have also tried to buckle first to get him very low then doing the throw slightly after, which ends up me using his neck to throw him.  It was easier for me but harder on him.  Dont feel thats a safe option for the poor opponent.  

We are trying all options but would appreciate any ideas.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Billings (May 17, 2005)

Just for clarification, is this the extension you are learning?



> *22. Destructive Twins* (Front- Two-Hand Lapel Grab; Pulling In)
> 1. An opponent at 12:00 grabs your lapels with both hands and pulls in.
> 
> 2. Step, with your right foot, forward into a right neutral bow as you execute a 'U' punch towards 12:00. [Your  left hand should be striking at your opponent's face and your right hand striking at the groin.]
> ...


----------



## Storm (May 17, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, is this the extension you are learning?



A little more detail than I have been given but yes up to the final left kick. After that we have a turn and pivot into left twist stance, right spinning scrape kick to face feeds another left thrusting heel to clavicle, cross out.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 18, 2005)

You can problem-solve a couple of different areas on this extension, for the takedown.  

 First realize that when executing this you have to really lighten up since you are manipulating the neck. It is much easier to do faster, but much more dangerous for your training partner. You may be having some difficulty due to your trying to control the torque and not injure you partner. You may want to work with someone more advanced, who can dummy the opponent's reactions more closely.

 The angle of incidence for the buckle can control (to some extent) where the body will go with the throw. Also, I focus on a neck crank or break, realizing that it is actually a little easier for me to work with someone taller than me. There is more room to throw a larger opponent, as v. when a smaller opponent is in that contact manipulation range. The smaller opponent I may be more likely to break the neck and drop, rather than throw.

   I am certain there are others on the board that can offer some more suggestions to help this work for you.

   -Michael


----------



## Storm (May 18, 2005)

Thank you for your feed back.

I think I may be doing as you say and doing the move a bit slow. Deifinatley not using enough torque if any at all.

I do worry in this move about hurting the attackers neck. He is good and goes with the move. I just wonder sometimes if he is gong with it too much. I dont want to find on the day with someone who is a little more agressive that the move becomes ineffective. However on the other hand if he doesnt go with it like that especially with someone just learning the extension he risks getting hurt. So many what if's..

Your break down of the move as I said before was more informative of mine and very helpful.

appreciate the help.

cheers:asian:


----------



## Wes Idol (May 24, 2005)

This particular throw can be easy to apply...and safe on your partner.  If you committ their head to the ground, between your feet, their body will follow (the tighter you tuck their head, the easier their body will come).  If your partner simply tucks their chin to their chest, their fall (flip) should go very easily (given they synchronize swatting their hands against the ground as their body hits).


----------



## Seabrook (May 25, 2005)

Wes Idol said:
			
		

> This particular throw can be easy to apply...and safe on your partner. If you committ their head to the ground, between your feet, their body will follow (the tighter you tuck their head, the easier their body will come). If your partner simply tucks their chin to their chest, their fall (flip) should go very easily (given they synchronize swatting their hands against the ground as their body hits).


I recently did the extension of Destructive Twins at a big Kenpo Showcase that I hosted for the general public. I am in complete agreement with Wes on this one.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Storm (May 25, 2005)

Thank you very much gentlemen. 

Due to a few people being away this last week or so I havent been able to pair up with this move since I talked about it here.  I have only been able to do it shadow.

That is about to change and I am going to give it a "crack" so to speak on Saturday.  I will let you know how it goes.

I have always enjoyed the base move but for some reason the extn on this has had me stumped. Apparently I think too much rather than just do! 

I am looking forward to putting the suggestions into practice.


Cheers


----------



## Michael Billings (May 25, 2005)

Wes Idol said:
			
		

> This particular throw can be easy to apply...and safe on your partner. If you committ their head to the ground, between your feet, their body will follow (the tighter you tuck their head, the easier their body will come). If your partner simply tucks their chin to their chest, their fall (flip) should go very easily (given they synchronize swatting their hands against the ground as their body hits).


 Good tip Wes.

 Glad you are posting more here.  My best to Mr. Hawkins and the great UKS crowd.

 -Michael


----------



## Storm (May 29, 2005)

The advice has helped. 

My timing is still off but I have few weeks to get this sorted.  I did find that I was forgetting about my left arm during the takedown (throw). It was still on the opponents left arm.

Now that I have moved this into the correct position ontop of the head it makes a huge difference.

Thanks again


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 2, 2005)

When you are flipping the guy to the ground your right hand should be behind his head. After you do the upper-cut and hook-kick. From there "snake" your hand to the back of his head, resting the palm of your hand on the back of his neck. When you plant your right leg down step to the side slightly towards 3 o'clock with your left foot and continue to flip him over. If you do not understand just ask what I meant. You should still have his left wrist in your left hand that whole time.


----------

